# Zipper - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=56378[/img] 
*Title: Zipper* 

*Movie:* :3.5stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :2stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*78




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=56386[/img]*Summary*
“Zipper” takes a look at a very common problem. A person’s inability to control a wandering eye. It’s not that uncommon, as sad as that may be, but still a tragedy in the making. As they say, the first look isn’t the problem, it’s the second and third that really defines your character. For high priced Attorney, Sam Ellis (Patrick Wilson), it very well may end up being the destruction of his entire life, even if it isn’t his marriage. The title of the movie alone had me rolling my eyes, as it felt incredibly clichéd and stupid. So much so that I almost dreaded reviewing the title. I couldn’t be more surprised to find out that “Zipper” is a rather well-crafted thriller, depicting what happens when someone lets their sexual obsessions completely control them. The third act stumbles a bit and falls into stereotypical territory, but that isn’t enough to bring down a rather entertaining movie.

Sam Ellis is your average high priced attorney. He’s rich, he’s got a beautiful wife named Jeannie (Lena Headey), and he loves his wife. He even goes so far as to refuse the advances of a lovely young intern at his office, even though the carnal part of him was sorely tempted. The thing is, even though he SEEMS to be in control, the monster is lurking just under the surface. After hearing about the escort business from an unrelated client that he’s representing, Sam is irresistibly attracted to the fantasy world of the escort business. Resisting the temptation for a while, Sam struggles with the idea until finally giving in. what was supposed to be a onetime deal turns into multiple times, and then soon it’s a regular occurrence. That is until he’s so far in over his head that it takes the FBI raiding the escort agency to put a fright into him.

Now that his agency of choice has been caught, Sam is stuck in a bind. The FBI have some of the records of the client lists, and even though Sam used an alias, there is still that nagging fear that somehow he will be caught for his deeds. Jeannie already suspects that something is up, but can’t prove anything, and a family friend (who happens to be a reporter, played by Ray Winstone), has uncovered the dirt on his own, leaving Sam up a creek without a paddle.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=56394[/img]
“Zipper” really isn’t about the sex. Sure Sam has some sexual encounters, it IS his mental addiction, but the real focus of the movie is about the aftereffects. The simple little things that make him tick and watching his addiction literally destroy his life (even if it doesn’t appear to be crumbling). You can see the conflict in Patrick Wilson’s eyes. He’s hesitant about even trying it out, and even afterwards the guilt and pain is evident in the way he looks at everyone. What makes it even more pointed is watching what happens to him every time he does it again. That guilt slowly fades away. The resolve to resist next time is broken down and it becomes commonplace. That moral compass is slowly eroded away until there is nothing left but the new Sam. A Sam that is the same man he used to be, but at the same time, a totally different person.

The first two acts are really good. A taught thriller that analyzes what happens to a person who delves too deeply into a life of sexual affairs. Then it almost turns into a mystery thriller when the agency gets busted and it’s revealed that the owner of the service knows his REAL name. The FBI are after him and his wife is suspicious….and then the last act just peters out. The third act isn’t BAD, but it ultimately doesn’t keep going up and up like the first two acts appeared to be doing. Instead it just plateaus and ends the film on a satisfying, but ultimately not as impressive as hoped for finale. 



*Rating:* 

Rated R for strong sexual content, nudity, language and brief drug use



*Video* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=56402[/img]“Zipper” comes to Blu-ray with a great looking encode that is indicative of most modern day and date releases. Shot digitally, it looks a bit glossy, lacking any grain or digital noise to obstruct the image. Colors are warm and inviting, with a push towards the yellow end of the spectrum. Black levels remain strong and inky , with good shadow delineation, and contrast levels are balanced for the majority of the time. Fine detail is exceptional, with every pore on Patrick Wilson’s face readily transparent, as well as the loose fibers and folds on his expensive Armani suit. The video isn’t remarkably graded, or mind blowingly amazing, but it is crystal clear and well defined. 









*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=56410[/img]The 5.1 TrueHD track is what you would expect of a drama. Dialog is the key player here, and the rest of the channels beside the center channel just add ambient noises. The surround channels are mostly only active when the score is playing, but there is the random ambient background noise that pops through on occasion. The only complaint I have with the track is the dialog is recorded abnormally low. It’s really only that annoying at the beginning of the track, but it does persists to a minor degree throughout the film. LFE is light, but effective, with added emphasis on the score and heavy moving objects like the engine of a car. The track is good, effective and well done, and the only “downsides” are the fact that it’s a dialog heavy drama.








*Extras* :2stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=56418[/img]
• Audio Commentary
• Deleted Scenes
• Previews 





*Overall:* :4stars:

“Zipper” pretty much screamed “blah” from the moment it was invented (especially using the cheesy tag line on the cover of the disc stating that it was “this years Gone Girl”). However, the movie ended up being a rather poignant take on the destruction and changes that happens in your life when you go down that road of cheating. The ending was a bit clichéd, but the first 2 acts of the movie are well done and actually rather surprising in the paths they took. Video is fantastic and audio is quite good, so if you’re in the mood for an introspective thriller than “Zipper” (despite the horrible name) is actually worth checking out. 



*Additional Information:*

Starring: Patrick Wilson, Lena Headey, Ray Winstone
Directed by: Mora Stephens
Written by: Mora Stephens
Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1 AVC
Audio: ENGLISH: Dolby TrueHD 5.1, English DD 2.0
Studio: Alchemy
Rated: R
Runtime: 113 Minutes 
Blu-ray Release Date: September 29th 2015


*Buy Zipper Blu-ray on Amazon*



*Recommendation: Entertaining Watch​*







More about Mike


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I never heard of this movie. I thought the movie would be some type of slapstick humor animal house type of movie with the title of "zipper".. lol.. Anyways, after reading the review, I will have to see if it is on amazon prime. Thanks.


----------

